# QVC Halloween Spooktacular



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We always watched this every year. It was a cool show and they did a great job with it. And they've had some neat items over the years. We still use the gargoyle chandelier, and it hasn't grown dated in the least. I was disappointed that they didn't air the special last year, and from what it seems there won't be one this year. On their TV schedule, I have yet to see anything Halloween related, although they have items up for sale on their site. Maybe they'll run something in October, but I think they're missing out by overlooking September. I've read it's because of too many returns and they're losing money. Well, there is certainly a demand out there as Halloween continues to increase in popularity. Maybe they should adjust their policy and employ newer marketing techniques. Regardless, I would love to see the show back on.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sure you'll see something on, but it won't be until October. It's too early for places like Q. I'd like to see my local SPIRIT open the doors, but they haven't either yet. Patience, patience- it's coming.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Someone on the QVC community board said there would be no shows this year. They decided not to carry much Halloween items at all and they might actually have some items in the late night clearance. 

QVC customer service told me that Halloween items were returned too often. I can see people taking advantage of their return policy.

I think it's the nature of our holiday. So many of us purge our decorations because the TOTs get used to seeing them. I bet a lot of people returned props after the holiday.

It's too bad. I know HSN teams up with Grandin Road each year so they will probably have a show.


----------



## Trigger Treat (Sep 22, 2009)

The QVC Halloween specials used to be my favorite. It has been so disappointing in recent years to see it slowly deteriorate, and last year not even have it at all.
I remember I always wanted the "white dragon" mask that they used to showcase every year (this was back in the early to mid 90's). It was disappointing seeing them go from great masks like that to the (in my opinion) incredibly lame stuff like the "Goof". I ordered a really nice "thunder staff" prop from them several years ago.

QVC is a huge disappointment, but I expect HSN to run their specials, which are also fun. I have been checking for program listings because I expect that the first special will air relatively soon.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

someone posted in another thread that hsn would not air it's show till mid october.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, Mario Chiondo used to do amazing masks for QVC. I know the white dragon is still available...http://www.nightmarefactory.com/mariochiodomasks.html


----------



## Trigger Treat (Sep 22, 2009)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Yes, Mario Chiondo used to do amazing masks for QVC. I know the white dragon is still available...http://www.nightmarefactory.com/mariochiodomasks.html


That's the one! Wow, such a nostalgic feeling seeing it again. 



halloween71 said:


> someone posted in another thread that hsn would not air it's show till mid october.


Mid October? Seems a bit late...
I guess we can only expect a single show if they are gonna wait that late.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

And the stuff probaly won't be in for hween.I hope it is a error.


----------



## Trigger Treat (Sep 22, 2009)

So, I just checked HSN.com's program guide and noticed that their "Haunted House" shows aired on the 3rd and 4th. Bummed that I missed them. 
No more shows from them as far as the program guide goes (up to the 11th). Wouldn't be surprised if that's it for this year. Bummer...


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

The QVC Spooktacular show is now part of Halloween history, it seems. Maybe someone will eventually post older clips up on Youtube for nostalgic sake.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm hoping they bring it back, but it's been 2 or 3 years since the last airing. We can only hope.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah they were enjoyable to watch, I've ordered a couple masks from their shows over the years


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone remember the Halloween flashlights they sold a few years ago? They had some other type of hand-held light which displayed Halloween shadows/projections of some type? Anyone that can remember the vendor or items would be great!


----------

